# Smoked Italian Stuffed Bell Peppers



## millerbuilds (Dec 9, 2017)

Hello all!
Decided today that we would try something new.  We decided to stuff up some Bell Peppers and throw them on the PBC.  
Stuffing:
-Rice
-Tomato Paste
-Chicken Sausage
-Soy Beans
-Riced Cawliflower
-Finely diced white onion
-Finely diced garlic
-Oregano
-Basil
-Tyme
-Black Pepper
-Salt
-EVOO

Browned the Turkey, added the Riced Cauliflower, Onion, Soy Beans, and Garlic and cooked over med heat, after 10 minutes added the tomato paste, EVOO, and herbs.  Let Simmer for 30 minutes, turned off heat and let cool.  

Started the PBC added some Cherry Chunks.

Stuffed a couple peppers and then cut 2 in half and went open face.
Put on the PBC for 30 minutes, added some cheese and pulled 5 minutes later.












They turned out GREAT!

Smoke ON!

- Jason


----------



## crazymoon (Dec 10, 2017)

MB, Nice job on the peppers!


----------



## gmc2003 (Dec 10, 2017)

Looks good thanks for the recipe, will have to give that a try when the wife's away. She hates peppers.

Chris


----------



## SmokinAl (Dec 10, 2017)

They look delicious!
Nice job!
Al


----------



## griz400 (Dec 10, 2017)

Very nice job on those peppers ... points to you


----------



## tropics (Dec 10, 2017)

Jason they look great we love stuffed peppers.doing some Cubanelle Pepper stuffed with Brisket Chilli
Richie


----------



## millerbuilds (Dec 10, 2017)

crazymoon said:


> MB, Nice job on the peppers!





smokinal said:


> They look delicious!
> Nice job!
> Al





griz400 said:


> Very nice job on those peppers ... points to you




THANKS EVERYONE!


----------



## millerbuilds (Dec 10, 2017)

gmc2003 said:


> Looks good thanks for the recipe, will have to give that a try when the wife's away. She hates peppers.
> 
> Chris


Chris, 
That is too bad that she does not like peppers.  Betting she hated Green Peppers and assume they all taste the same?  Regardless, give it a try, we do stuffed peppers all the time, but this was a first for us in the Smoker.  I did run the temps up at 350 degrees.

Let me know how it goes when you try it.

Smoke ON!

- Jason


----------

